# Electric EG1 vs Dragon DX



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I dont like Dragons at all, my buddys who used them had them steam up ALL the time. Plus those electrics are sick haha.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

WhiskeyMilitia strikes again! I just snagged the Dragon DX's with a replacement lens for only $29.99 off of whiskeymilitia. PWNAGE.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

djcuba908 said:


> WhiskeyMilitia strikes again! I just snagged the Dragon DX's with a replacement lens for only $29.99 off of whiskeymilitia. PWNAGE.


haha, I was just going to post that they were up there for you now! Good grab


----------

